
Google Maps doesn't fit the long tail - tracksuitceo
http://stormpulse.wordpress.com/2007/06/28/one-size-fits-all-mapping-doesnt-fit-the-long-tail/
======
palish
Erm.. Wha? The Long Tail is just a concept.. It's not restricted to user-
generated content. I'd say that Google Maps is the perfect example of The Long
Tail, because even though most people spend their time looking at San
Francisco or wherever, Google Maps has photos of most of the earth!

Maybe the article would be better retitled "Applications Built on Google Maps
Can't Fit the Long Tail". But even that's debatable.

~~~
wensing
You're right--that probably would be a better title. And yes, like many things
worth saying, it is debatable.

